# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  МУЗЫ >  Видеозарисовки: "Природа и мир людей"

## МУЗОК

*
*Птичка, птичка, кто ты?!* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lopg-sqFqx4&t=84s

----------

Lenylya (03.06.2019), mishel61 (31.05.2019), NikTanechka (30.05.2019), гунька (31.05.2019), Добронрава (05.06.2019), Ладога (02.06.2019), Лилия60 (04.06.2019), Наталья0405 (17.12.2021), нутя (07.06.2019), о-ля-ля (30.05.2019), Парина (31.05.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (31.05.2019), Татиана 65 (03.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb9sMUa4k8I

----------

Valenta (09.06.2019), гунька (07.06.2019), лариса61 (07.06.2019), Лилия60 (04.06.2019), нутя (07.06.2019), Парина (21.06.2019), Татиана 65 (04.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwoelxiF0Mo

----------

Irina Sirin (23.07.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), NikTanechka (23.07.2019), говорушка (24.07.2019), гунька (15.03.2020), Наталья0405 (20.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/nXC9gZnr5Jw

----------

mochalova19 (17.10.2019), NikTanechka (23.12.2019), гунька (22.09.2019), Ладога (22.09.2019), Людмилая (23.09.2019), Наталья0405 (25.12.2019), Озма (20.09.2019), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/gydZXFF9Nnk

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), гунька (15.03.2020), Лилия60 (18.03.2020), Натаiша (24.03.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaAXAKcaotA

----------

Irina Sirin (13.03.2020), krinka (07.04.2021), Наталья0405 (17.01.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd1OPcyi4bE

----------

lenik (22.03.2020), SeverynkaIrina (26.03.2020), буссоница (24.03.2020), гунька (15.03.2020), Лилия60 (18.03.2020), Наталья0405 (21.02.2021), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-YOewJ_qKE

----------

SeverynkaIrina (26.03.2020), буссоница (24.03.2020), гунька (24.03.2020), Наталья0405 (21.02.2021), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Grin: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVsJCVrADPM

----------

alla-mus (14.05.2021), NikTanechka (02.05.2021), буссоница (02.05.2021), гунька (03.05.2021), Наталья0405 (20.06.2021), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

Коротенькие видео для статусов в соцсетях: 

https://youtu.be/9rdd0MaqqPk 
https://youtu.be/otUqlogV1l8 
https://youtu.be/E1lN8kN2_FA 
https://youtu.be/FtcyiKxgW-I 

Это тоже можно, но в конце моё имя: 
https://youtu.be/SeSbozAfJSk

----------

NikTanechka (08.05.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/9nST5RbtzAU

----------

NikTanechka (14.05.2021), vishulaev (16.05.2021), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/jCWnuz_EnMk

----------

Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/4NAKRzOsKpo

----------

буссоница (19.05.2021), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/s6pIR-Wi7lo

----------

Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/0_Vc4hGqJ6s

----------

girei.liusjena (16.06.2021), буссоница (25.05.2021), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/DUlVw5eEuQM

----------

girei.liusjena (16.06.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.06.2021), буссоница (15.06.2021), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/2CnW_3nuxnk

----------

Наталья0405 (20.06.2021), Олюр (16.06.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/XIqaLK8aHtg

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/vbGaDVBn8gY

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/Nxpk7pZf7W8

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/WPJDhWzAoyI

----------

Лилия60 (12.08.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/hRGFdFA2ov0

----------

Лилия60 (13.08.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/-8GsiJO02Bg

----------

jarinka (17.08.2021), Лилия60 (13.08.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/OHdhZDIq-24

----------

jarinka (17.08.2021), буссоница (17.08.2021), Дания (11.09.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/or_0_HqU1UQ

----------

Дания (11.09.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/ol_Pgy_T2J4

----------

Дания (11.09.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/28w-aRMP70g

----------

Дания (11.09.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/ynwWQsMd8tU

----------

Дания (11.09.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/TLjio-U3RTc

----------

Дания (11.09.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/uYHcgidX8kI

----------

myzic (13.09.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/j7panO-had4

----------

буссоница (11.12.2021), гунька (23.12.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/lwABu04QEso

----------

буссоница (11.12.2021), гунька (23.12.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/X99inW5PKOk

----------

буссоница (11.12.2021), гунька (23.12.2021), Наталья0405 (17.12.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/PwAruRAVwRw

----------

буссоница (12.12.2021), гунька (23.12.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/wZIFltj6wyw

----------

гунька (23.12.2021), Наталья0405 (17.12.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/Maflz4hFtpc

----------

буссоница (23.12.2021), гунька (23.12.2021)

----------

